# Extreme Wireless LAN problem![MOVED]



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'll get straight to the point. I have an Acer Aspire 3100 notebook. I recently reformatted it with Windows XP Home Edition about, like 2 weeks ago. I have everything on it that i need...but one thing. I went to the Acer website to find drivers for wireless LAN. I want this to connect to the internet from my router. As of now, I am using an Ethernet cable. I found Atheros and Broadcom wireless LAN drivers for my Model and OS. Ive tried to install the Atheros one......and it didn't work? It said "the driver files you wish to remove will not be removed as the corresponding card is not inserted" Then it says: The device may not be present or could have been ejected/unplugged form the system. Please reinsert now" Note, that I've reformatted this laptop before and gotten internet on it, but i forgot how..anyways. I tried Broadcom. it says it successfully installed itself, and then brings me to the new found hardware wizard, it asks stuff, and i hit, install form a specific location, so I directed it to the folder in which the driver is in....no luck. I don' know what to do at all. Please help? I just want wireless internet!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

Have you installed the chipset drivers?

Open Device Manager and post the hardware id for the problem device.



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

I got this:

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468&REV_02\4&FCF0450&0&10A4


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

The Driver from the ACER site should work. Make sure to select the correct version of Windows from the list.

http://us.acer.com/acer/service.do?...tx1g.c2att92=453&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=2054404012

Once the driver is downloaded extract the files and then run the setup file.


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

i opened that link and it brought me to something else...it brought me to picking your model, so im not sure which driver you were telling me


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

Sorry, i clicked the setup file and got the error "setup cannot proceed because he length of the specified directory path plus the installation folder name exceeds 88 characters....anything i can do?


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

Bump!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

Have you tried installing the Driver through Device Manager?


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

Alright, well I've installed the chipset driver successfully, now what? Go to device manager and try installing the network controller driver there? And when it asks for a specific location, I'm supposed to direct it to the folder that it's in correct?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Extreme Wireless LAN problem!*

Yes. Point it to the location where the Drivers were extracted to.


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

Alright. I did this, and it said "Cannot install this hardware" and a bunch of things like that.


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

Bumpp


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi post the hardware id for the wifi


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

I did earlier, it's PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468&REV_02\4&FCF0450&0&10A4


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh ok I missed it here is the download page at acer your driver is broadcom last on the list for windows xp drivers http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

ive already tried to download that one several times


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok so you have the chipset installed,have you downloaded the lan from acers site and installed it yet or is that still having a issue


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

Ive downloaded the chipset already and the LAN thing, but im still having issues.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok is that installing the lan or just the wifi driver


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

the lan. it says it successfully installs but whe i turn my PC on it says new found hardware, network controller, and i direct it to the folder where it downloaded to and no dice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you look in the folder and tell us the contents


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll take a screen shot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok that looks like it installs via the set up second from the bottom on the right


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

I know that, I've used that one to install it originally. I restart my copmputer after it successfully installs, and it says "new found hardware" and says network controller, i then direct it to that folder and it says it cant install it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the lan driver needs to go in which I believe you have not yet done,then the wif driver


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

Isnt that the lan driver? where can i get the wifi driver??


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Lets see if we can get you up and running

From the driver Acer has posted on their site it seems to have issues:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...5509&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 3100&OS=X02&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

The inf. file does not show your Hardware ID:
*pci\ven_14e4&dev_4318&subsys_03121468*

*Inf. file* from the *bcmwl5* (Scroll to the bottom, I am assuming this is XP 32bit OS)

```
;;
;; bcmwl5.inf
;;
;; Copyright 1998-2006, Broadcom Corporation.
;; All Rights Reserved.
;;
;; This is UNPUBLISHED PROPRIETARY SOURCE CODE of Broadcom Corporation;
;; the contents of this file may not be disclosed to third parties, copied or
;; duplicated in any form, in whole or in part, without the prior written
;; permission of Broadcom Corporation.
;;

[version]
	Signature	= "$Windows NT$"		; Combined Win9x/Win2k inf
	Class=Net
	ClassGUID	= {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
	Provider	= %V_BCM%
	Compatible	= 1
DriverVer=10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5
	CatalogFile	=BCM43XX.CAT
	CatalogFile.NTamd64=BCM43XX64.CAT

; for WinVista, replace NTamd64 with NTx86.6.0, NTamd64.6.0
[Manufacturer]
	%V_BCM% = BROADCOM, NTamd64

[ControlFlags] 
	ExcludeFromSelect = *

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x64 (AMD64, Intel EM64T) - WinVista
;
[BROADCOM.NTamd64.6.0]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x86 - WinVista
;
[BROADCOM.NTx86.6.0]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4310
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4313
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x64 (AMD64, Intel EM64T) - WinXP
;
[BROADCOM.NTamd64]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x86 - Win9x, Win2K, WinXP
;
[BROADCOM]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	[B][I]%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468[/I][/B]
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4310
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4313
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A
```
I find that these two listings are identical (very strange)
*%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468*

As you can see the bcmwl5 file does not contain your exact ID

I have checked the code of this driver so it should install without issues.
Make sure you uninstall any other broadcom wireless driver that you installed before installing this driver:
http://ud-pc.com/driver/broadcom/broadcom_43xx_drv_4102284.zip

The "code" from the *bcmwl6* inf. file


```
;;
;; bcmwl6.inf
;;
;; Copyright 1998-2007, Broadcom Corporation.
;; All Rights Reserved.
;;
;; This is UNPUBLISHED PROPRIETARY SOURCE CODE of Broadcom Corporation;
;; the contents of this file may not be disclosed to third parties, copied or
;; duplicated in any form, in whole or in part, without the prior written
;; permission of Broadcom Corporation.
;;

[version]
	Signature	= "$Windows NT$"		; Combined Win9x/Win2k inf
	Class=Net
	ClassGUID	= {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
	Provider	= %V_BCM%
	Compatible	= 1
DriverVer=01/10/2007, 4.102.28.4
	CatalogFile	=BCM43XX.CAT
	CatalogFile.NTamd64=BCM43XX64.CAT

; for WinVista, replace NTamd64 with NTx86.6.0, NTamd64.6.0
[Manufacturer]
	%V_BCM% = BROADCOM, NTx86.6.0, NTamd64.6.0

[ControlFlags] 
	ExcludeFromSelect = *

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x64 (AMD64, Intel EM64T) - WinVista
;
[BROADCOM.NTamd64.6.0]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_11011A32
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_11021A32
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_05001A32
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x86 - WinVista
;
[BROADCOM.NTx86.6.0]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_11011A32
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_11021A32
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4310
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4313
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_05001A32
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x64 (AMD64, Intel EM64T) - WinXP
;
[BROADCOM.NTamd64]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_11011A32
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_11021A32
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_05001A32
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x86 - Win9x, Win2K, WinXP
;
[BROADCOM]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	[B][I]%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_11011A32[/I][/B]
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_11021A32
	[B][I]%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318[/I][/B]	
         %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4310
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4313
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_05001A32
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A
```
Let us know if this driver installs.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you so much, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

keep us posted.
If the driver does not install we can try to modify the original Acer driver.

bill


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can we a see a screen shot of Device Manager?

What are the other device listings with *?* or *!*


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, please post ALL errors in the Device Manager along with the Hardware ID.
What service pack is installed?
Did you install the Launch Manager?
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...2520&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 3100&OS=X01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

Bill


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

Also, I installed the launch manager......now what?


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

bump!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Lets try to modify the original Acer driver.
Please uinstall the previous driver that you installed.

Download this driver (The Original Acer driver):
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...5509&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 3100&OS=X01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

*Extract* the driver to a folder
Open the *bcmlw5 * Setup Information file (537KB)

Scroll down to the line highlighted in RED

```
;;
;; bcmwl5.inf
;;
;; Copyright 1998-2006, Broadcom Corporation.
;; All Rights Reserved.
;;
;; This is UNPUBLISHED PROPRIETARY SOURCE CODE of Broadcom Corporation;
;; the contents of this file may not be disclosed to third parties, copied or
;; duplicated in any form, in whole or in part, without the prior written
;; permission of Broadcom Corporation.
;;

[version]
	Signature	= "$Windows NT$"		; Combined Win9x/Win2k inf
	Class=Net
	ClassGUID	= {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
	Provider	= %V_BCM%
	Compatible	= 1
DriverVer=10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5
	CatalogFile	=BCM43XX.CAT
	CatalogFile.NTamd64=BCM43XX64.CAT

; for WinVista, replace NTamd64 with NTx86.6.0, NTamd64.6.0
[Manufacturer]
	%V_BCM% = BROADCOM, NTamd64

[ControlFlags] 
	ExcludeFromSelect = *

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x64 (AMD64, Intel EM64T) - WinVista
;
[BROADCOM.NTamd64.6.0]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x86 - WinVista
;
[BROADCOM.NTx86.6.0]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4310
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4313
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA_NT60, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x64 (AMD64, Intel EM64T) - WinXP
;
[BROADCOM.NTamd64]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        %BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A

;-----------------------------------------------------------------
; x86 - Win9x, Win2K, WinXP
;
[BROADCOM]
	%BCM430B_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XZ, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4303
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468
        [B]%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468[/B]	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4321
	%BCM430A_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_431A
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4324
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319
	%BCM430M_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4310
	%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4313
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNM, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4328&SUBSYS_03191468
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XNG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329
	%BCM430N_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XA, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432A
```
Replace this line: 
*%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03111468*

With this line:
%BCM430G_DeviceDesc% = BCM43XG, PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468

Save and exit the File.
If promted to over write the file select yes.

See if the driver will install.

I have also attached a modified bcmwl5 inf. file
You may find it easier to delete the original bcmwl5 inf. file from the original Acer driver and replace it with the modified bcmwl5 inf. file.
Then see if the driver will install without errors.


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

I did exactly as directed. Unfortunately, it did not work. ):


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it the same error code?

How are you installing the driver?

Is this XP OS legit, activated and fully updated?


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

The error code is still an *"Error code 39"*

When i o to install the driver, i open up the device manager, and then i look and see *"Broadcom 802.11g network adapter"* with an unfortunate exclamation point on it. I click that once and on the top of the device manager i hit "update driver" When i do so, i direct it to the folder that the driver was originally installed from. There, it says "cannot install this hardware" and then i frown.

Yes, this is a legit version of XP, It is fully activated and has been fully updated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you please run Everest (free edition) and post the full report to the thread?
A link to Everest is under my signature.

Copy and paste the full report to Notepad and attach the report using the Go Advanced
option.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

I attached the report onto this reply, let me know!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What Service Pack do you have installed?

I am not sure why you still have USB controller error.

XP SP1 from microsoft should have installed this driver.

As far as the modified driver (wireless) did you uninstall the other Broadcom driver before you installed the modified version?
The reason why I am asking is from your report you have version 4.102.28.4 installed.
The modified driver I gave you previously should be version 4.100.15.5


Bill


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

I have service pack 3. Also, I will uninstall ANY trace of a broadcom driver device and then install the one necessary, if said driver fails, I'll run the everest report on the necessary driver and get back to you.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know if this driver takes care of the Flash Card errors (3)
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...5682&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 3100&OS=X01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

Bill


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

That download did fix the flash card errors, thank you. I went to device manager and uninstalled the broadcom driver i had. i then downloaded 4.100.15.5 but when i did it said i had 4.102.28.4 installed.......?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you removing the driver in both Add/Remove Programs and in the Device Manager?


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

I will be sure to do that!


----------



## DerekConnor (Apr 20, 2010)

My problem is solved! Thank you so much for putting up with me, I cannot thank you enough! I really appreciate it!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Great job Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you have the wireless sorted out.

Do you still have the USB error in the Device Manager?
Bill


----------

